# Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Guard



## craftyandy (Jun 9, 2011)

Feel like furries can learn a thing or two looking outside their own collective.

Interview with artist and writer David Petersen, creator of the popular furry comic Mouse Guard. A medieval fantasy adventure that follows a group of Mice Guard who's perilous task is to ensure the safety and be a guide to their fellow kin who reside in independent villages and towns hidden away from would be predators. It has two volumes, with a third in the works, a spin off series and possibilities of a film. I find it a quite different take on the whole anthro tales that are similar to it. No prophecies (so far) it's not some overdone "Mice are at war with rats because all rats are evil and mice are all perfect!." No pothole creating magic either, just pure medieval lore in the setting of twelfth century Michigan. Honestly the sophistication of the world, and characters made me think this came from anywhere but america, let alone Michigan. Much to my pleasant surprise soon after. I intend to delve into this a little more in my "not in theaters" show I have in mind. To be continued next with Jeremy A. Bastian. Don't worry next video to come out will be Furry Connection North related for those wondering. And the next two Movie Dungeons should get filming and edited the following week.
so anyone else fortunate enough to experience this comic series?
Video link
http://furrytubes.com/video/X93OW79MMR18/Comic-Con-pt-2-David-Petersen-Interview-


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*



craftyandy said:


> Interview with artist and writer David Petersen


 
?



> creator of the popular furry comic Mouse Guard.



uh...


----------



## Smelge (Jun 9, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*

Oh wait. I remember you. You're the one who spams his second-rate blog as often as possible.

Please go away again.


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*



Smelge said:


> Oh wait. I remember you. You're the one who spams his second-rate blog as often as possible.
> 
> Please go away again.


 I must not spam it enough since you have such trouble remembering...so then I guess I don't spam it. Don't worry though I'll let you know whenever I make new posts from now on since you sound so interested. Thank you!


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*

Not sure what to do with this thread. It seems just like advertising for the dude's blog, but on the other hand it's relevant. What do



craftyandy said:


> I must not spam it enough since you have such trouble remembering...so then I guess I don't spam it. Don't worry though I'll let you know whenever I make new posts from now on since you sound so interested. Thank you!


 
Don't be a douchebag


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*



Aden said:


> Not sure what to do with this thread. It seems just like advertising for the dude's blog, but on the other hand it's relevant. What do
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a douchebag


 
I'd say just remove the links to his stuff and leave the relevant stuff.


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*



Aden said:


> Not sure what to do with this thread. It seems just like advertising for the dude's blog, but on the other hand it's relevant. What do
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a douchebag


 
And I suppose any link or mention about any kind of book, movie, could be argued as free advertising. I guess because it's not on youtube right?


----------



## Fay V (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*

This is not the place to advertise your blog, please just post a link to the youtube video as opposed to your blog.


----------



## craftyandy (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Interview, Artist and writer David Petersen Creator of the furry series Mouse Gua*



Fay V said:


> This is not the place to advertise your blog, please just post a link to the youtube video as opposed to your blog.


Don't know what the difference is and why it's such a big deal but fine. Just putting up the video link then.


----------

